# New forum member



## rja cup (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi all

New member here - first time Audi owner and pleased with my 2011 TDI TT S line. Got it in October with only 15k miles.

Glad I've found a forum that can hopefully support many years of ownership in the event I have any issues or questions etc.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## rja cup (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks all. I've just got hold of some le mans wheels that I'm having refurbed as the peelers on the car (as nice as they are) just arent for me. I'm going to have a good read through the 8j threads to see what's what with the car and listen to the advice etc.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rja cup said:


> Hi all
> 
> New member here - first time Audi owner and pleased with my 2011 TDI TT S line. Got it in October with only 15k miles.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post today.
Hoggy.


----------

